# Has anyone ordered from Boomerang pet tags? I need slider ID tags...



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I looked at pikoda, because they have some great options, but their slider tags only work on certain collar styles. I use and love the EK brand on my dogs and will NOT switch. These are the only plastic clips that I would ever trust, they have never broken on me and they hold up beautifully. They are double thickness and the regular slider tags won't go on over the clips. They only work on the belt buckle collars.

For some reason, Dante and Micah keep losing ID tags left and right. I have used several different types of pet ID clips as well as even ZIP TIED the darn things on there, and they still come off after a few months.  Getting expensive and annoying to keep replacing.

So I found these which are guaranteed to stay on. The collars are single thickness but two layers, so the ID will slide on over the first layer.

Boomerang Tags


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I love the EK brand too! 

I think I ended up putting Zeus's tags in my keychain. I hate hearing the tags when walked. I bought a little pouch thingy where you put the poops bags in, I think I will put the tags in there.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I've never tried their slider tags, but I've bought other ones and they're great quality. They're lifetime guarantee and the writing does NOT wear off which happens so fast with other tags.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I have one of their slide collar tags - wonderful quality!!!


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

I have used Boomerang slider tags for all my dogs (including Zeke) over the years. I really like them, and each tag has lasted for the life of the dog. The only time I've replaced them is if we've moved and I had to change the contact info.


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

I always get my tags from boomerang, great quality, customer service . . . the tags last and stay on.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Never used the slider tags but have been using the rivet on brass ones for years. Wonderful service and quality, very heavy duty and well made with deep engraving that lasts. I'd highly recommend the company and their products!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Awesome guys, thanks for the great reviews! Will place an order for the boys.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I love their tags! I have the slider ones and the regular plastic type, they all last really well. I use the slider tags for most of my cats because if they have a hanging tag they tend to catch it on something and end up losing their breakaway collars someone in the house and I never find them. I also have two of the slider tags (one adjustable type, one double thick leather type) for Bianca which I really like.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Ordered some slider tags and a new collar for Dante...looked around online and just couldn't find what I was looking for, for that price and quality, anywhere else.

And yes, I was convinced to switch collars for Dante because I don't want to spend another 15 or $20 on a large EK for him, so adding a simple belt buckle collar on the order for $5 just couldn't be beat...


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Just wanted to give these guys a great review - the slider tags arrived today and are perfect. I ordered one full slider tag and one for an adjustable collar and both fit perfectly and are exactly as ordered.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I just got 10 of them in today's mail. I've ordered from them previously and had good relations. Very good products that will last--and their customer service is very responsive, too.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah I really like not having the tags hanging and jingling off the collars.

The only possible downside I could think of is the tags are much less noticeable than a hanging type of tag, which means if somehow your dog or cat was lost/stray people would not be able to tell they were wearing a tag on their collar unless they looked really closely.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Chicagocanine - on Micah, I would agree. He has a much thicker coat and being a bi-color the darkness does conceal things more.

On Dante (malinois), however, it stands out very nicely. He has the traditional reddish coat, and a black collar now, so the stainless steel stands out beautifully. You can't miss it on him.

I would hope that if they really went to look on the dogs collar they would stumble across it. He's also microchipped. I would rather have this tag which I know will stay on, than wonder if his other one has come off again. If he can't even keep it on playing in the backyard and parks, how on earth would it stay on running loose? That's my concern with the traditional tag.


----------

